# How's the fishing at Piedmont?



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

I was wondering how the sauger/saugeye fishing has been at Piedmont lately.
We were thinking about running up there in the near future, but with it being a 1 1/2 to 2 hour trip the more information the better. Any reports would be greatly appreciated. Also, if they're biting, what are they biting on?

Thanks!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Jig and minnow and Vibes work very well at Piedmont this time of the year down in front of the dam on the road bed.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris,
You better check before you make a long trip there cus I don't think you can get a boat launched now. If the water is down to winter level, and I good friend of mine that fishes this lake said they have been letting water down, it could be a waisted trip.


----------



## mrbass2000 (Apr 4, 2005)

hey guys peidmont as of this past sunday( 11-18-17) was full pool. the saugeye bite is really good down toward edgewater. the water was 47 down there. they were hitting susp. jerkbaits, and vibees. look for banks that are 5-8ft deep flats w/shad and they are there. my buddy and i got our limits down there. the clearer the water the fewer bites we got, but the water was warmer by 4 degrees. hope that helps


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Chris - Sr.Jigger was right. they started to let water out Nov-15 and right now its down about 2 foot. I talked to the guys in the office at the dam today. they said in about a week the water at the marine will be down to low to put in a boat. They say its dropping about 1" to 2" a day. You better get over there soon if your going


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Was at the gatehouse yesterday and the water level was 30 ft, summer pool is 31


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

? gosh, there must be 2 Piedmont lakes.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

For the most accurate info go to the army corp of engineers site and check the current lake and basin conditions. I was just on there and Peidmont is down about 1.25 ft from summer pool.

www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/distns.htm 

Tim


----------

